# Newbie looking for advice



## Jakey66 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there everyone!

Just signed up so thought I'd say a quick hello and seek some advice.

I currently have a delonghi bean to cup machine,which I love but can never quite achieve that coffee shop taste.

Was looking at possibly upgrading to the sage oracle machine, would this be a huge upgrade in creating a perfect Americano & lattes ( only coffees I really drink) or would I need to go to a full manual machine. Although I have no barista experience.

Cheers

jake.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi jake,

Im fairly new here too so feel a little cheeky offering advice but i would say it depends on how willing you are to learn and get involved with the coffee making process. If all you want is to press a button and get a decent cup (nothing wrong with that btw) then the sage looks like it would be a good upgrade. If it were me for that money id be getting a good grinder/machine/accessories set up. But thats just me. I beleive the general concensus is that the grinders on btc machines are not as good as you can get with a quality stand alone grinder. This being one of the most important aspects of a good espresso.

You dont need barista experience. With a little guidance you can be drinking great coffee after a few practice shots. Even though i dont always get it perfect, im enjoying the learning and improving.

Also, if you are using supermatket beans then freshly roasted would also be a good upgrade!

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Jakey66 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi thanks for your swift response and welcome

This is is what I can't really decide on, with them both being bean to cup machines, would there be a huge difference in taste?

Currently using starbucks beans, so I'll be buying fresh once I find a decent local supply


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Robbo said:


> Also, if you are using supermatket beans then freshly roasted would also be a good upgrade!


good advice there,, first port of call to make an improvement



Jakey66 said:


> This is is what I can't really decide on, with them both being bean to cup machines, would there be a huge difference in taste?
> 
> Currently using starbucks beans, so I'll be buying fresh once I find a decent local supply


If you go local fresh bean supply I can only imagine it will be quite expensive and maybe not guarantee the freshest beans if it means buying from a coffee shop as they have to make a margin and maybe not have a great customer base so have to stock rotate and the beans could be months old already.

Id get them online delivered from a roaster.

I like using Rave, there are others but I like their pricing and free delivery if you order over £25 worth in one go. It also works out cheaper still if you buy the beans you like the sound of by the kilo instead of 250g's

They have an introduction offer of -20% if you subscribe to their newsletter.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends


----------



## Jakey66 (Apr 3, 2016)

Would I notice a difference with flavour/quality of coffee with the sage oracle machine, compared to by base entry Delonghi bean to cup? As the difference in price is £1000.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

why dont you buy this instead.

Might be just what your looking for






http://www.starbucks.com/promo/verismo-system


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> why dont you buy this instead.
> 
> Might be just what your looking for


Behave!


----------



## Captain Grind (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Jakey66 (Apr 3, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> why dont you buy this instead.
> 
> Might be just what your looking for
> 
> ...


I was after some helpful advice.


----------



## Jakey66 (Apr 3, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> good advice there,, first port of call to make an improvement
> 
> Id get them online delivered from a roaster.
> 
> ...


Rave is just round the corner from me, so i will pay a visit.


----------

